# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  مشكلة برنامج RET  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## Red Hat

السلام عليكم والرحمة 
كيف الحال جميعا 
 بحاول تعلم الموجات من دروس قاهر طاهات  :Asvc:  
ولكن قمت بتشغيل اصدار سابق على فيستا ولم يعمل خرج لي مشاكل 
دخلت موقع قمت بتحميل نسخة جديدة 
خرجت لي هذه رسائل على فيستا 
كيف بحل هذه مشكله 
شكرا لكم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## وليد الحلو

كده معناها ان البرنامج غير متوافق مع فيستا 
ارجع للـXP 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## Red Hat

> كده معناها ان البرنامج غير متوافق مع فيستا 
> ارجع للـXP 
> ودى و تقديرى

 شكرا على رد اخي 
بارك الله بك 
ولكن لاارغب بعمل فرمته ورجع برامج من جديد دوخه  :Asvc:  
لو في نسخه محموله من هذا البرنامج يعني بدون تنصيب 
وبدون كراك بعتقد راح تعمل بس مابعرف كيف ابحث عنها  :Teeth Smile:  
هل يوجد بديل عنه للفيستا 
شكرا لكم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## محسن الفقيه

السلام عليكم   المشكلة ليست في توافق نظام فيستا مع البرنامج  بل عندما تركب البرنامج و تطلب كود التفعيل الدي ياتي عبد ايميل فان البرنامج لا يستطيع الربط مع سيفر الشركة حتى تحصل على كود التسجيل   و الحل اعتماد احد النسخ بحيث لا يطلب البرنامج هذا الكود  جرب النسخة 1,7,4 حملها من هذا الرابط  ftp://ftp.elliottician.com/pub/RET/Archive/RETV1704FULL.exe  وجرب كدلك النسخة 1,7,6  ftp://ftp.elliottician.com/pub/RET/Archive/RETV1706FULL.exe  لا اعرف من منهم تحقق الشرط المطلوب اما بالنسبة للكراك ففي المرفقات

----------


## وليد الحلو

يا مرحب بأستاذ محسن فقيه خبير اليوت   :Eh S(7):  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## محسن الفقيه

> يا مرحب بأستاذ محسن فقيه خبير اليوت     ودى و تقديرى

  الله  يخليك استاذ وليد  و شكرا لك

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

أخ رجا.. 
جرب هذا الرابط هيفيدك   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t25714.html  
انا جربته و شغال كويس جدا  :Good:

----------


## المعمر

> نسخة حديثة جدا مع الكراك للبرنامج RET 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download RET 1.9.10 + crack.rar

  
هذي اخر نسخه مع الكراك 
وااذ طلب باسورد تفضل 
cWNmAvJLd9Tc2WdEEmOj7gprHYoP 
بعدين تتبع الخطوات التاليه 
You are running the Refined Elliott Trader (RET) under Microsoft Vista.
RET is not fully Vista compatible, but will operate in the Vista Window XP Compatible mode running as Administrator. It is very important that you set RET to run with both these options activated - otherwise RET will not operate correctly.
You will only need to do the following once:
   1. Right mouse click on the RET icon that you clicked to start RET
   2. Select Properties, then select the Compatibility Tab
   3. Check the option: "Run this program in compatibility mode for:"
   4. Select "Windows XP (Service Pack 2)" from the drop down list
   5. Check the option: "Run this program as an administrator"
   6. Click the OK button
When you click the Exit button below, RET will close down, ready for you to restart - this time running in Windows XP Compatible mode as Administrator. 
It may be necessary to restart your computer before RET will function correctly. 
وهي سهله جدا ,, 
على نفس ايقونة البرنامج اعمل رايت كليك ,, 
وبعده اختار كومبابليتي 
ووغير وضع الوندوز الي سيرفس باك 2 
وضع مارك على " رن ذا بروقرام از ادمستريتر " 
وبعد اوكي 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------

